# Skype and Wifi Phones in Canada?



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

I've searched the forums and couldn't find a specific post that answers my question (and some are pretty dated).

I've started playing around with Skype for making phone calls. I had originally used it a bit when it was free a couple years back (promotional) and have since signed up to start using it for local and long distance calls.

My partner and I both have cell phones, so 911 isn't an issue for us.

I currently share wi-fi access with tenants below, though it is their router and I don't have access to it (well, if I asked I probably could).

My question is this: is there a wifi phone that I'd be able to use with Skype (in Canada) that can connect to a wi-fi network (with the proper login information of course), without having to actually have to hardwire something with the phone?

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

med8or said:


> I've searched the forums and couldn't find a specific post that answers my question (and some are pretty dated).
> 
> I've started playing around with Skype for making phone calls. I had originally used it a bit when it was free a couple years back (promotional) and have since signed up to start using it for local and long distance calls.
> 
> ...



I think you are looking for something like this?:

NETGEAR Skype WiFi Phone

I think the WiFi connection has to be "open" (no security) though... look into it!?


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

G-Mo said:


> I think you are looking for something like this?:
> 
> NETGEAR Skype WiFi Phone
> 
> I think the WiFi connection has to be "open" (no security) though... look into it!?


Yes, I've seen that phone and also one by Logitech. I tried to find a set up manual on Logitech's website, but couldn't find one.

Also, are they available in Canada? I can't find any being sold at Futureshop, etc., and Skype does not sell/ship to Canada.

Was hoping someone on here might actually be using one and could speak directly about it.

Thanks!

JP


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

NCIX.com has a few Skype devices, including a Belkin WiFi phone, and some DECT Skype phones and USB adapters.

tigerdirect.ca has a bigger selection of Skype stuff but i don't trust them as much.

Either way Belkin or NetGear they're both around $180. Never trust Future Shop for your technology needs.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Never trust Future Shop for your technology needs.


Wise words indeed! However, I still buy a lot of electrontics from them when they have the best price.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> I think you are looking for something like this?:
> 
> NETGEAR Skype WiFi Phone
> 
> I think the WiFi connection has to be "open" (no security) though... look into it!?


I use this phone and really love it. So much so, that I actually blogged it here. The base station for this phone needs to plug directly into the router, the handset can be plugged in wherever you like. The best thing about this phone is that it can act as both a Skype phone and a landline cordless phone. You can set up distinct rings, even voicemail, for each and when you call out you can choose whether to use SkypeOut or your regular phone service. I bought mine at Dell.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Doesn't Panasonic also make a WiFi phone? I'm reasonably certain I saw those phones on sale at a Future Shop.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a Nokia N80 that has wifi. I can make voip calls with Fring software. Nokia has a few other models with WIFI.


----------



## tribal600 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Skype Calls Outgoing/Incoming*

Can you recieve incoming calls with these phones you speak of? I was on the skype website and it didn't have Canada listed as one of the countries that you could buy a phone # from in order to recieve calls. 
Is skype the best company to deal with for internet calling in Canada, or does anybody have suggestions of other companies?
Do you have to be near your wireless router to use the cell phone type or can you use it anywhere you can use a regular cell phone? How good do you find the reception and reliability with these phones, or does it depend alot on where you are calling from?
Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to be well informed of the ins and outs before jumping into using this sort of system.
Thanks


----------

